# Help.



## Jeanie (Jan 23, 2012)

Ok I'm a bad mom 
Just cut tillys nails cut one to short. Cut the quick. 

How do I stop it bleeding?? 


Jeanie 😉
http://pdgm.pitapata.com/xfpV.png?Q1pT6eHd


----------



## Jukee Doodles (Apr 5, 2011)

Either call a vet for some Styptic Powder OR grab a dry bar of soap and gently rake the nail across the soap bar to block the blood-flow OR fill the palm of your hand with either Baby Powder / Baking Soda or flour and dip the nail into the powder coating it really well until the bleeding stops.

The trick is - after you have stopped the bleeding - to keep the dog lying down or sitting down for a good period of time so that the blood pressure does not start the bleeding again (get Tilly to rest have have a calm cuddle for a while X).



Hope this helps.

Stephen X


----------



## Jeanie (Jan 23, 2012)

Jukee Doodles said:


> Either call a vet for some Styptic Powder OR grab a dry bar of soap and gently rake the nail across the soap bar to block the blood-flow OR fill the palm of your hand with either Baby Powder / Baking Soda or flour and dip the nail into the powder coating it really well until the bleeding stops.
> 
> The trick is - after you have stopped the bleeding - to keep the dog lying down or sitting down for a good period of time so that the blood pressure does not start the bleeding again (get Tilly to rest have have a calm cuddle for a while X).
> 
> ...


Thanks a million Stephen, 

Knew I could rely on my Cockapoo friends 😄😄😄😄😄😄😄


Jeanie x


----------

